# The Worlds lightest Kayak



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Haha. I loved the shot of that guy totally getting tossed around. I was laughing pretty hard with the corny combo of psuedo-ducky-kayaking and the dramatic music. Classic.

COUNT


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I wouldn't laugh - some hard core dudes are climbing some insane peaks and using these to cross rivers and/or float out in alaska since they only weigh 4 lbs i think. they have their purpose.


----------



## 420 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree that they have their purpose, but this promotion video is fuckin hilarious!

Plus they promote is as the "Worlds lightes Kayak" and not a raft (which is what it is).........I guess you could claim a lot of 1st descents in a raft with it.


----------



## bob gnarley (Mar 23, 2007)

*alpacka raft*

These rafts are no joke.

Look at this video  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pvMIXSTnNY

www.alpackaraft.com has a great photo gallery as well. I think these boats are onto somthing, like class V whitewater for one thing. Plus watch this guy rip up his shoulder on the rock at the bottom of the waterfall!!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Felt like I was preparing for battle with that soundtrack.


----------



## bob gnarley (Mar 23, 2007)

*alpacka raft*

These kids are crazy. They are running/swimming some insane class V. Not quite sure where they are finding these great creeks. Looks like fun if you can stay in the boat. This video was just posted today, what the hell is the deal with the name? saltyshnitzel? any ideas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRy_o_paVAQ
A must see for any creek boater or whitwater rafter. The revoultion is happening!!! They were not joking when they said wildlife reinvented.
Late


----------

